# Red Devil Tank Questions



## germando (Mar 4, 2016)

I just got my new 75 gallon tank and the sole inhabitant will be my 9" female red devil. What is the best substrate to use? I have heard sand, rock, gravel, aragonite. So now I am just confused. I will be putting several larger rocks and making her some hiding spots. But have no clue what kind of substrate to use. Also where do you get them, big box stores? LFS are few and far between. Also what filter recommendations?

Thanks
G


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Stay away from sand. Sand works well for some fish, but I have tried it with monsters in the past and it was a HUGE mistake. These fish are big and powerful enough that just a strong flick of their tail will stir up sand and send it into your filter intake. It'll kill your filters. Not to mention, they love to move substrate around, so there's a very good chance they'll spit sand into the filters as well. I use gravel for all my large cichlids.

Filters depend on what you like. I swear by Aquaclears for HOB filters, they're all I use. For canisters, I like the FilStar XPs.


----------



## Orang-E (Mar 7, 2016)

I have had a Red Devil cichlid for about 4 years now, he has been extremely healthy and active the whole time. He is in a 40 gallon tank (I know it is a little small) but he has been very happy the whole time. He has been about 13 inches for about a year now, but a few days ago he started acting strangely. Now he lays on his side most of the day and will only move around when I walk by the tank. Even then, he often tries to twist his body a lot and he won't eat anything. I don't think he has ich, but if you look really closely it looks like his skin is peeling a little bit. And he has been scraping against rocks a lot too. What do you think is the problem and what should I do?
I have been giving him the same diet of foods, no new fish in the tank, the tank was cleaned 2 weeks ago, the temperature has been stable, not sure what it could be? He seems to get worse by the day.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

As u have already stated, the tank is WAY to small. What do u have for filtration? Have u tested the water? Aside from the obvious restrictions of the small tank causing stress u also have to remember how much waste a 13" fish can create. The heavy amount of waste along with such a small volume of water is a recipe for disaster. And ich doesnt look anything like what your describing. The peeling could be many thing including the ammonia burning his scales


----------



## Orang-E (Mar 7, 2016)

I think it's an Aqueon Quiet Flow 55-75. How do you test the water? I've never done that before. 
Yeah he's created a lot of waste, but I've tried to clean it frequently and he's never had a problem until now. Like in the past, I've gone months without cleaning the tank at all. (Not good I know, but that was years ago) Today, it looks like there are really small cotton like white specks under his chin, they are really hard to notice, but you can see them in the light. If it is ammonia, what should I do? Or do you think it is something else?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

No hijacking of posts. U need to start your own topic


----------



## Orang-E (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm sorry, I'm new to this, I didn't know that.


----------

